
The story behind the $10 'laptop' - nreece
http://www.rediff.com/money/2009/feb/09the-story-behind-the-dollar-10-laptop.htm
======
bdfh42
Not much "story" there but interesting none the less.

Reminds me that when Clive Sinclair launched the ZX Spectrum all those years
ago it retailed for £250 (paid up front with quite a wait for delivery) but
they were being built for him by Timex at about £12 each. An admirable
price/cost "spread" but does underline the fact that useful computing devices
can be knocked out at very low prices - although everyone would have to adjust
their expectations accordingly.

